# Mon iMac ventile a fond au demarrage



## MagicLudovic (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Parfois, au démarrage ( Dès l'appui sur le bouton marche ) les ventilateurs de mon iMac Alu Intel se mettent à tourner a fond, c'est impressionnant ! 

Ils ne ralentissent pas, même après démarrage complet de la machine .

Impossible de travailler dans ce vacarme, il faut que j'éteigne le mac pour le redémarrer ... Aprés, en général, ça fonctionne bien : pas de bruit anormal de ventilation .

Que se passe-t-il ? Le problème est connu ?

Ludo.


----------



## Mac1978 (5 Mai 2008)

MagicLudovic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Parfois, au démarrage ( Dès l'appui sur le bouton marche ) les ventilateurs de mon iMac Alu Intel se mettent à tourner a fond, c'est impressionnant !
> 
> Ils ne ralentissent pas, même après démarrage complet de la machine .
> ...



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=186206

Quant à moi, les trucs indiqués n'ont rien solutionné et mon iMac est retourné au SAV pour un deuxième tour...

Le débranchement complet de la machine pendant 5min. n'a de l'effet que durant 40 min. puis le ventilateur du disque dur tourne à nouveau à presque 6000 t/min. et iStatPro indique une température de 130°C pour le disque, voire n'indique plus rien... Pourtant, il n'y a pas d'accès disque indiqué par le moniteur d'activité.


----------



## MagicLudovic (5 Mai 2008)

Merci pour le lien ! Je ne suis donc pas le seul dans ce cas là ! 

Ludo.


----------



## Matt82 (14 Juin 2008)

Hello, 
la carte mere de mon imac alu a ete changée la semaine derniere, et depuis les ventilos tournent a bloc... 
Retour au SAV ou non ????
L eteindre ne solutionne pas le pb. Je l ai meme collé sur le balcon pour qu il n ait pas trop chaud mais tjs pareil 

C est mon 1er mac et je suis pas mal decu de la qualite pour l instant... Carte graphique changée, carte mere egalement et maintenant les ventilos... Super !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Je sais pas si ça peut vous aider, mais j'ai eu le cas avec le mb de ma femme et en fait retour à l'apple center, check complet tout était ok. Ils ont alors refait une initialisation du système et plus de problème. D'après le technicien il pouvait s'agir d'une mise à jour mal faite. Un fichier peut être corrompu lors d'une mise à jour à partir d'apple update...

Peu être une piste pour vous


----------



## MagicLudovic (14 Juin 2008)

Moi j'ai appelé le SAV Apple Care ... Il m'ont fait réinitialisé le iMac ... Depuis ça la refait tout de même une fois ... Mais c'est pas revenu ... Mais je n'y crois pas trop ... 

A mon avis ça va le refaire ...  

Heureusement il me reste encore 2 ans d'Apple Care ... Faudrait qu'il explose mon iMac, ça m'arrangerait bien ... 

Ludo.


----------



## Matt82 (16 Juin 2008)

Retour rapide au SAV des cet apres midi...
Mon iMac a passé plus de temps en SAV depuis son achat que sur mon bureau... :'(


----------



## Matt82 (18 Juin 2008)

J ai (deja) recupere mon ordi, une des sondes de temperature etait defectueuse...


----------



## saphologik (28 Mars 2011)

depuis ce matin mon Imac ventile a fond
Suis je condamnée au SAV ??


----------



## MagicLudovic (28 Mars 2011)

As tu essayé de le redémarrer ? En l'éteignant complétement ... 

Ludo.


----------



## mike56 (5 Avril 2011)

Meme pb aec mon I mac acheté en 2008 (donc plus de garantie)
 j'ai tout nessayé :
Aspirateur
air sous pression
reinitialisation smc
ré installation du système
Apple Hardware test qui m'a indique un message d'erreur qui pourrait concerner l'alimentation électrique.

Le plus étonnant, c'est que les température mesurées par i stat et smc fan contrôle sont normales ; mais le ventilo du processeurs s'emballe régulièrement (3800 tous minute et jamais plus).

La seule solution qui marche (irrégulièrement ) c'est de suspendre l'activité et de relancer aussitôt.

Voila, je suis preneur de toutes les infos relative à un pb d'alimentation électrique ; j'aimerais aussi savoir s'il existe un logiciel qui permet de ralentir la vitesse du ventilo( smc fan control ne permet que de l'augmenter.

Il serait bien qu'apple se penche sur ce problème qui apparait très souvent sur les forums.

Bonjour à tous


----------



## NeXT (15 Juin 2011)

saphologik a dit:


> depuis ce matin mon Imac ventile a fond
> Suis je condamnée au SAV ??


Même problème avec un iMac intel Core 3 de janvier 2011.
Ce matin au démarrage un vrai quadriréacteurs.

La solution est dans le support Apple, il faut réinitialiser le contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC) : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

Réinitialisation du SMC sur un Mac Pro, iMac à processeur Intel, Mac mini à processeur Intel ou Xserve à processeur Intel

1/ Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur.
2/ Débranchez le cordon d&#8217;alimentation de l&#8217;ordinateur.
3/ Patientez pendant quinze secondes.
4/ Branchez le cordon d&#8217;alimentation de l&#8217;ordinateur.
5/ Appuyez sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation pour allumer l&#8217;ordinateur.

Pour moi ça a marché.


----------



## fcis (28 Juin 2011)

Problème identique après une interruption et remise en courant quasi simultanés  (orage dans le lointain) .Vrombissement des ventilos. La méthode précédemment décrite est efficace - à la seule différence , que j'ai attendu une nuit pour réactiver la bécane OSx. Cool.


----------



## Onmac (28 Juin 2011)

Salut ! Que dit un Reset PRAM?


----------



## Rorschach (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec un de mes ventilos depuis ce matin. Il tourne à fond, dans un bruit d'aspirateur vraiment pénible.
La seul chose qui a été changée est une mise à jour système, celle proposée par l'assitant automatique.
J'ai redémarré, débranché, effectué un reset de PRAM, fait le ménage avec Onyx et réinstallé Mac OS (je suis de nouveau à 10.6.3).
Sans résultat, j'ai toujours un ventilo qui tourne à fond.

En regardant la température de l'ordi, j'ai des valeurs qui sont entre 38°C (Optical Drive) et 78°C (Power Supply), sauf pour le GPU Heatsink, qui m'affiche 126°C.
Ne serait-ce pas un capteur qui déconne ?
Est-il possible de lui faire entendre raison ? De le débrancher, lui ou le ventilo ?


----------



## Jahja (29 Juin 2011)

Rorschach a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème avec un de mes ventilos depuis ce matin. Il tourne à fond, dans un bruit d'aspirateur vraiment pénible.
> La seul chose qui a été changée est une mise à jour système, celle proposée par l'assitant automatique.
> ...



Je voulais juste te dire que Onyx c'est très mauvais pour ta machine. Si tu veux un bon utilitaire disque prends plutôt diskwarrior.

Pour ce qui des ventilateurs, je pense que tu devrais essayer un reset de la SMC.

Quand à moi, je vais devenir fou je crois, aucune idée de ce dont mon iMac souffre. Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il redémarre tout seul et que les techniciens ne savent pas ce que c'est...


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2011)

Jahja a dit:


> Je voulais juste te dire que Onyx c'est très mauvais pour ta machine.



Tu t'appuie sur quoi ? :mouais: Onyx est depuis bien longtemps *Le *logiciel d'entretiens, il rassemble en partie des scripts déjà présents dans mac os x qui se lancent la nuit. 
Il y a bien sur quelques trucs en plus , mais je n'ai jamais entendu dire qu'il était mauvais pour un ordinateur.


----------



## Rorschach (30 Juin 2011)

Est-il possible qu'une sonde de température soit défectueuse, entraînant de fausses mesures et une mise en route intempestive du ventilo ?

J'ai vu qu'un seul des trois ventilateurs de mon iMac tourne à plus de 4000 tours, les autres sont à 1000-1500.


----------



## Jahja (30 Juin 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Tu t'appuie sur quoi ? :mouais: Onyx est depuis bien longtemps *Le *logiciel d'entretiens, il rassemble en partie des scripts déjà présents dans mac os x qui se lancent la nuit.
> Il y a bien sur quelques trucs en plus , mais je n'ai jamais entendu dire qu'il était mauvais pour un ordinateur.




Lu sur le forum Officiel Apple non pas une fois mais plusieurs fois, pour justement son côté raclage/purge de disque dur/système.

Je l'avait installé pour un soucis de redémarrage aléatoire (que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs), et quelques temps après mon disque dur est mort, un lien peut être? peut être que oui peut être que non, je ne sais pas, ce qui est sur c'est mon disque dur n'avait jamais été formaté. 

Honnêtement je n'ai trouvé aucune utilité à ce truc.


----------



## Php21 (30 Juin 2011)

Jahja a dit:


> Lu sur le forum Officiel Apple non pas une fois mais plusieurs fois, pour justement son côté raclage/purge de disque dur/système.



Tu pourrai nous passer le lien  

merci d'avance


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2011)

et ben , à tout les coup c'est pas onyx , c est soit un meta virus, soit tu as découvert un bug dans os x .
Les chances qu'onyx ait clashé ton disque son plus infimes qu'une rencontre du 3 eme type aux nouvelles galerie un mois d'aout sous une chute de neige.

Bon jte chambre , mais les DD , d'ou qu'ils viennent n'ont besoin de rien pour casser.
Onyx est un très bon logiciel et comme cité plus haut ce qu'il fait , ton mac le fait en gros , tout seul la nuit ... (scripts de maintenance etc ..) 
Onyx est une interface qui rassemble ces fonctions avec quelques unes en plus c'est vrai, et tu peux ainsi lancer ça quand tu veux.


----------



## Rorschach (30 Juin 2011)

Bon, et si on revenait à cette histoire de ventilateurs ?
Je n'ai vraiment pas envie de devoir apporter ma machine chez mon revendeur pour qu'il me la garde 3 jours et me la rende sans avoir forcément remédié au problème.


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2011)

Au pire l'imac n'est pas dur a ouvrir , mais comme il est passé au SAV on élimine la poussière...

Un reset SMC pourrait être une solution  As tu testé ?
Cela arrive parfois que les sondes s'emballent et ou se dérèglent ... apres une mise a jour notamment.


----------



## Rorschach (30 Juin 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Au pire l'imac n'est pas dur a ouvrir , mais comme il est passé au SAV on élimine la poussière...
> 
> Un reset SMC pourrait être une solution  As tu testé ?
> Cela arrive parfois que les sondes s'emballent et ou se dérèglent ... apres une mise a jour notamment.



J'ai tenté le reset SMC, plusieurs fois.
Effectivement, mon problème est survenu après une mise à jour. Visiblement pas celle de Mac OS, puisque la réinstallation du système n'a pas réglé le problème.

On peut ouvrir l'iMac alu ? J'avais un iMac G5, c'était facile à ouvrir, mais là, je ne vois même pas comment ouvrir la coque. Il n'y a que le petit logement pour la RAM qui se dévisse.


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2011)

Ben bizarre ça , j'aurais parié sur un simple reset .
Tu n'as pas mis de logiciel comme fancontrol ?

Pour l'ouverture , tu peux regarder chez ifixit , ils devraient avoir ça et évaluer la difficulté.

D'après toi quelle est la dernière MAJ faites ?


----------



## Jahja (30 Juin 2011)

Php21 a dit:


> Tu pourrai nous passer le lien
> 
> merci d'avance



Je n'ai pas bookmarqué, par contre si tu y tiens tu peux aller sur:

https://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa

Bonne recherche. 


kaos a dit:


> ...c'est soit un meta virus...



C'est à dire?? oO 

Car niveaux virus j'ai installé 2 anti-virus differents et ils n'ont rien trouvé... ClamX et un autre Sofros? ou un truc comme ça? je ne sais plus. Enfin bref, je les ai mis à jour avant de scanner mon Mac, et... rien.


----------



## Rorschach (30 Juin 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Ben bizarre ça , j'aurais parié sur un simple reset .
> Tu n'as pas mis de logiciel comme fancontrol ?
> 
> Pour l'ouverture , tu peux regarder chez ifixit , ils devraient avoir ça et évaluer la difficulté.
> ...



Je suis allé voir sur ifixit, c'est au-delà de mes capacités, manuelles et matérielles.

J'ai installé FanControl, dans l'espoir de pouvoir réguler manuellement la vitesse de mon ventilo, mais impossible.
C'est le ventilateur de mon Optical Drive qui déconne. Il tourne à 4400 rpm, quand ceux du Hard Drive et du CPU sont à 1300 et 1700 respectivement. Je peux, via Fan Control, augmenter la vitesse des deux derniers, mais impossible d'agir sur celui du Optical Drive.

Je suis incapable de souvenir les dernières mises à jour. Il y avait un patch pour MacOS, le reste, aucune idée. C'était des trucs qui ont été proposés il y a deux jours.


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2011)

Mumm , c'est ballot ton truc ,* si le SAV ne t'a pas conseillé le changement du Fan,* *c'est software *, donc arrête de te prendre le choux , ré install et utilise assistant de migration pour retrouver des dossier perso mais repart sur un système propre !

Ou tente si tu as un disque externe d'installer mac os x dessus et booter avec celui ci afin de voir si le souci se reproduit ?

Ouais , c est relou mais je tenterais de voir si l'ordi continue avec un OS propre ( donc soit nouvelle install , soit faire un os propre sur un disque externe )


----------



## Jahja (30 Juin 2011)

Perso je ne crois pas que c'est software :/ et en lisant le forum officiel US d'Appel ça peut être tout et n'importe quoi, et vu le nombre de plaintes, je suis plus que sur que l'iMac c'est de l'arnaque. Bref j'arrête de m'incruster dans ce sujet.

a+ et merci à vous tout de même.


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2011)

Mais non , les Imac sont de super bonnes machines , et tout le monde a eu un jour un pépin avec son ordi quelque soit sa marque ! 

j'éspére que tu trouveras , tiens nous au jus ! c'est important :mouais:


----------



## Claude B. (2 Juillet 2011)

Probablement qu'il va accoucher!


----------



## Jahja (3 Juillet 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Mais non , les Imac sont de super bonnes machines , et tout le monde a eu un jour un pépin avec son ordi quelque soit sa marque



Je ne suis pas à ma première machine loin de là, et déjà connu la galère des PC les virus, les malware les aléas des services pack 1,2,3 etc... bref magnifique quoi. Et c'est à cause de mon iBook G4 toujours vivant que j'ai voulu acheter un Mac de bureau pour "être tranquille". ET bah fausse idée une fois que c'est cassé et plus sous garantie ils s'en lavent les mains. En tout cas, c'est mon cas.



Claude B. a dit:


> Probablement qu'il va accoucher!



T'espères que ça soit quoi? iPhone? Pod? Pod touch? surtout pas un Pad n'est ce pas? xD


----------



## Rorschach (7 Juillet 2011)

Voilà, le grand jour est arrivé et c'est.... un problème de capteur qui a amené un changement de carte mère.

J'ai récupéré mon iMac ce matin. Super, il ne fait plus de bruit. Curieux, il ne fait plus de bruit du tout.
Mon problème de ventilateur est réglé, mais maintenant c'est mes haut-parleurs qui ne sont plus reconnus par la machine.
Impossible d'avoir une sortie son. Le menu sortie dans son dans préférences système ne m'indique qu'une sortie optique.

J'ai appelé mon SAV. Il faudrait que je ramène la machine. Pour 3 nouvelles journées d'indisponibilité et un nouveau changement de carte mère ?

A suivre...


----------



## kaos (7 Juillet 2011)

Et ben t'as pas de bol


----------



## Jahja (8 Juillet 2011)

Salut, si c'est la même politique que celle de mon reseller, tu as normalement 3 mois de garantie sur la pièce changée... donc oui SAV direct et j'espère que ça aboutira pour toi, car de mon côté on me mène en bateau depuis 16 jours...


----------



## Rorschach (16 Juillet 2011)

Un peu de retard pour la réponse, mais voici des nouvelles.
Après un second séjour au SAV, et un nouveau changement de carte-mère, j'ai récupéré mon iMac. Cette fois, et pour le moment (cela fait une semaine que je l'ai récupéré), tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre.

Cependant, j'ai à nouveau eu droit à un emballement du ventilateur, toujours le même, en jouant à "Heroes of Might and Magic V" pour ne pas le citer. Après 10 minutes de jeu, le ventilo se déclenche.
Il me faut suspendre l'activité pour que cela se calme.


----------



## Rorschach (18 Juillet 2011)

Bon, c'est toujours pas réglé.
Ce qui m'emmerde est que si je le ramène au SAV, ils vont encore me changer la carte mère, alors que, visiblement, c'est un problème lié à une sonde.

Quelqu'un peut me dire si les sondes thermiques sont soudées sur la carte mère ou si elles sont uniquement pilotées par elle ?

D'après iStat, c'est la GPU Heatsink qui déconne.


----------

